# la vuelven loca



## elanao2

Hola a todos. He encontrado el siguiente diálogo: 
-¿Te gustan los caramelos?
-No, pero a mi hermana la vuelven loca.
¿Es correcto el pronombre la? Si es correcto, ¿por qué? Creo que le es el pronombre adecuado para ese frase.
Gracias de antemano

quería decir esa frase


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Es "la" porque es OD. Quizá hayas oído "le" porque es un leísmo muy corriente (yo mismo lo diría así).


----------



## Ynez

Yo vivo cerca de Dr. Quizá y diría "le", elanao2. Así que ya ves, esto es un lío.

Pero diría: "los niños la vuelven loca, no paran de correr".


----------



## elanao2

Gracias por la ayuda pero ¿esta estructura no es la misma que la de _a mi madre le gustan los helados?_ o sea ¿no es complemento indirecto la persona?


----------



## flljob

elanao2 said:


> Gracias por la ayuda pero ¿esta estructura no es la misma que la de _a mi madre le gustan los helados?_ o sea ¿no es complemento indirecto la persona?


 No. El sentido de volver, en este caso es convertir. Es un verbo transitivo. Por lo tanto necesitas el directo.

Los helados la vuelven loca.

Saludos


----------



## elanao2

Vale, ahora sí que entiendo. Gracias


----------



## zalacain56

No, no es lo mismo. El problema es que en español, el OD de persona (y en general de un ser animado) va introducido por a. 
A mi madre le gustan los helados.
Decimos por ejemplo: "He visto *a *Juan". Pero: "He visto una película".
El complemento indirecto siempre empieza con a, incluso cuando es inanimado:
Le doy un regalo a mi madre.
Le puse una cerradura a la puerta.
Creo que por eso te has confundido.


----------



## Ynez

elanao2, no te has confundido (...). Lo correcto es "le" porque es igual que "a mi hermana le gustan los caramelos".

_Nota de moderador:
Como precaución en favor de la __sección II de las reglas del foro__, he retirado una parte de tu comentario.
Milton Sand._


----------



## flljob

Ynez said:


> elanao2, no te has confundido... (...). Lo correcto es "le" porque es igual que "a mi hermana le gustan los caramelos".


 
Para María Moliner el verbo volver, en este sentido, es claramente transitivo, por lo que requiere un pronombre directo.

No es como el verbo *encantar*: a mi hermana _*le*_ encantan los helados. Estos verbos se llaman de afección psíquica y los puedes consultar en el DPD.

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 347 de "le vuelven loca los"

Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 336 de "la vuelven loca los"


Le vuelven loca los helados.
Le vuelve loca el dinero. (¿Alguien diría LA aquí?)


Le vuelven loca los hombres = Le gustan mucho los hombres. (¿Alguien diría LA aquí?)
Los hombres la vuelven loca = Los hombres le hacen perder la razón.


----------



## flljob

Ynez said:


> Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 347 de "le vuelven loca los"
> 
> Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 336 de "la vuelven loca los"
> 
> 
> Le vuelven loca los helados.
> Le vuelve loca el dinero. (¿Alguien diría LA aquí?) *Yo diría: la vuelve loca el dinero.*
> 
> 
> Le vuelven loca los hombres = Le gustan mucho los hombres. (¿Alguien diría LA aquí?) *Yo diría: la vuelven loca los hombres*
> Los hombres *la* vuelven loca = Los hombres le hacen perder la razón.


 
Tú también.


----------



## XiaoRoel

"Volver loco a alguien": _loco_ predicativo del OD, _alguien_ OD. Por tanto *volverla loca, *sin duda alguna. El uso de _le_ es un claro leísmo, que cuando sustituye al femenino queda un tanto forzado.

En esto del leísmo los bilingües gallego-español siempre tenemos claro el tema, pues en gallego no existe el leísmo: esta frase sería _volveuna tola_ (gal. -*na* = esp. *la*)


----------



## flljob

Además, es evidente el uso hiperbólico de volver loco a alguien. No me parece que sea la misma situación que con _gustar, fascinar, encantar, etc._

Madonna lo vuelve loco. Madonna le fascina. Madonna le encanta. Madonna le gusta.

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Pues entonces los gallegos diréis:

Los hombres la hacen perder la razón.


Y está claro que en general, en el mundo hispano, hay más gente que dice "le vuelven loca los..." (VER GOOGLE). Y hay que tener en cuenta que entre esas entradas en las que gana "le" tiene que haber casos en los que sí que auténticamente "la" es el correcto por lo que he comentado arriba, porque no significa "le gustan mucho".


----------



## elanao2

Pues la verdad es que en un examen DELE hay ese dialogo y las respuestas correctas son 
a.le b. les c. los d. la y la respuesta correcta según las claves de instituto Cervantes es la opción d.la 
Yo creía que esa estructura sigue las normas de los verbos de afección psíquica (encantar, gustar), pero entiendo ahora la diferencia.


----------



## zalacain56

Ynez said:


> Pues entonces los gallegos diréis:
> 
> Los hombres la hacen perder la razón.


 Ni los gallegos ni nadie diría "la" porque YA HAY UN CD: "la razón". Si dices los hombres la hacen perder. Significaría que los hombres cogen la raz´´on y la esconden en un sitio para que se pierda.
Por cierto, la lingüística estadística tiene poco fundamento. En especial si la fuente estadística es internet, entorno en el que la gente cuida poco su ortografía y su gramática.


----------



## Ynez

elanao2 said:


> Pues la verdad es que en un examen DELE hay ese dialogo y las respuestas correctas son
> a.le b. les c. los d. la y la respuesta correcta según las claves de instituto Cervantes es la opción d.la
> Yo creía que esa estructura sigue las normas de los verbos de afección psíquica (encantar, gustar), pero entiendo ahora la diferencia.



¡Impugna! 

La pregunta no tiene sentido en sí, viendo la conversación que estamos teniendo entre nativos. Y GOOGLE y yo no estamos de acuerdo en absoluto con la respuesta.


----------



## Ynez

zalacain56 said:


> Ni los gallegos ni nadie diría "la" porque YA HAY UN CD: "la razón". Si dices los hombres la hacen perder. Significaría que los hombres cogen la raz´´on y la esconden en un sitio para que se pierda.
> Por cierto, la lingüística estadística tiene poco fundamento. En especial si la fuente estadística es internet, entorno en el que la gente cuida poco su ortografía y su gramática.




Del apartado LEÍSMO del DPD:



> Los verbos hacer y dejar, cuando tienen sentido causativo, esto es, cuando significan, respectivamente, ‘obligar’ y ‘permitir’, siguen la misma estructura que los verbos de influencia: «verbo causativo + complemento de persona + verbo subordinado». Tanto hacer como dejar tienden a construirse con complemento directo si el verbo subordinado es intransitivo: «Él la hizo bajar a su estudio y le mostró el cuadro» (Aguilera Caricia [Méx. 1983]); «Lo dejé hablar» (Azuela Tamaño [Méx. 1973]); y tienden a construirse con complemento indirecto cuando el segundo verbo es transitivo: *«Alguien lo ayudó a incorporarse, lo estimuló y hasta le hizo tomar café»* (JmnzEmán Tramas [Ven. 1991]); «El alcaide de la cárcel le dejaba tocar el banjo todas las mañanas» (Cela Cristo [Esp. 1988]).



Pero como los gallegos nunca usáis el leísmo, diréis:

Alguien la ayudó a incorporarse, la estimuló y hasta *la* hizo tomar café.


Eso no significa que el resto del mundo hable igual.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es que en _le hizo tomar café_ no hay leísmo posible porque es un complemento indirecto y entonces lo propio es _le_ que no distingue género, cosa que sólo sucede cuando es objeto directo_, lo, la._


----------



## zalacain56

Ynez said:


> Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 347 de "le vuelven loca los"
> 
> Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 336 de "la vuelven loca los"


Para demostrar la eficacia de la google-lingüística:

  Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *232* de *"le vuelvo loca"*. 
  Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *616* de *"la vuelvo loca"*.


----------



## zalacain56

Ynez said:


> Del apartado LEÍSMO del DPD:
> 
> 
> 
> Pero como los gallegos nunca usáis el leísmo, diréis:
> 
> Alguien la ayudó a incorporarse, la estimuló y hasta *la* hizo tomar café.
> 
> 
> Eso no significa que el resto del mundo hable igual.


Precisamente estoy diciendo que la gente que habla corectamente el castellano utilizaría le en frases como "le hizo perder la razón" y "le hizo tomar café".
Tú has supuesto que los gallegos pecan de laistas y utilizan mal los pronombres y precisamente yo te he querido mostrar que no es así (en general) y te he dicho que tu ejemplo no lo usaría nadie, ni los gallegos ni los no gallegos, porque sencillamente es incorecto.
Que los gallegos nunca usen el leísmo no significa que no usen el pronombre le.


----------



## Ynez

zalacain56 said:


> Para demostrar la eficacia de la google-lingüística:
> 
> Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *232* de *"le vuelvo loca"*.
> Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *616* de *"la vuelvo loca"*.



En este caso lo correcto es "la vuelvo loca". Si no ves la diferencia, yo ya no lo puedo explicar mejor.


----------



## flljob

Ynez said:


> En este caso lo correcto es "la vuelvo loca". Si no ves la diferencia, yo ya no lo puedo explicar mejor.


 
Ya me perdí. ¿Nos estás diciendo que lo correcto es "Los helados *la* vuelven loca"?

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

zalacain56 said:


> Precisamente estoy diciendo que la gente que habla corectamente el castellano utilizaría le en frases como "le hizo perder la razón" y "le hizo tomar café".
> Tú has supuesto que los gallegos pecan de laistas y utilizan mal los pronombres y precisamente yo te he querido mostrar que no es así (en general) y te he dicho que tu ejemplo no lo usaría nadie, ni los gallegos ni los no gallegos, porque sencillamente es incorecto.
> Que los gallegos nunca usen el leísmo no significa que no usen el pronombre le.




El que dijo que eran laístas fue él (solo hay que ver la cantidad de veces que utilizamos "le" con OD en el apartado de LEÍSMO del DPD). Contesté pensando que era el mismo el que había contestado y por eso dije "gallegos". Yo no sabía que los gallegos fueran laístas, ahora que los que sí sé que son laístas son los madrileños  Y con la cantidad de millones que sois, seguro que las entradas de "la vuelven loca los..." serán de Madrid


----------



## Ynez

flljob, ya he dado muchos ejemplos diferenciando cuándo es "le" y cuándo es "la". Voy a ver si eres el único mexicano que habla como dices que hablas o si hay más.


----------



## zalacain56

Pregunta para Ynez ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre "yo la vuelvo loca" (Mi ejemplo) y "la vuelven loca los..."?
¿Por qué al cambiar el sujeto de singular a plural hay que cambiar el pronombre de OD a OI?


----------



## flljob

Ynez said:


> El que dijo que eran laístas fue él (solo hay que ver la cantidad de veces que utilizamos "le" con OD en el apartado de LEÍSMO del DPD). Contesté pensando que era el mismo el que había contestado y por eso dije "gallegos". Yo no sabía que los gallegos fueran laístas, ahora que los que sí sé que son laístas son los madrileños  Y con la cantidad de millones que sois, seguro que las entradas de "la vuelven loca los..." serán de Madrid


 
Pero en "La vuelven loca los helados" no existe ningún laísmo. En estos casos lo mejor es revisar los libros de gramática. Además, el Cervantes ya lo dijo: la respuesta correcta es *la*.

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

No sé, parece que en México simplemente no utilizan mucho esa expresión. En cuanto a los españoles participando en el hilo, sí que son de los únicos, pues parece que ni los millones de madrileños lo dicen (a excepción de zalacain):


 Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 258 de "le vuelven loca los" site:es.

 Resultados 1 - 9 de 9 de "la vuelven loca los" site:es.



Pero claro que sí decimos:

 Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 848 de "la vuelvo loca" site:es.

Resultados 1 - 2 de 2 de "le vuelvo loca" site:es




He terminado en este hilo. Me estáis volviendo loca.


----------



## flljob

Ynez said:


> flljob, ya he dado muchos ejemplos diferenciando cuándo es "le" y cuándo es "la". Voy a ver si eres el único mexicano que habla como dices que hablas o si hay más.


 
Te juro que hablo como digo que hablo. Además, me estoy dando cuenta de que hablo como gallego, -¡gratísima sorpresa!-, y esto no lo sabía.


Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pero ¿de dónde sacais que los gallegos somos laístas? ¡Qué barbaridad! Es imposible para nosotros confundir el OD con el OI, porque en gallego son completamente diferentes (CD: o (masculino singular), a (femenino singular), os (masc. pl.), as (fem. sg.); OI: lle (singular sin distinción de género), lles (plural sin distinción de género). El laísmo (no admitido por la RAE) es un vulgarismo de ciertas hablas norteñas del territorio donde el español es lengua propia. Muy normal su uso en el habla coloquial (y con poco nivel cultural) de Valladolid y, en general de bastante uso en Castilla la Vieja.


----------



## zalacain56

Creo que Ynez confunde utilizar el pronombre la con laísmo, utilizar el pronombre le con leísmo y utilizar el pronombre lo con loísmo.
Laísmo, leísmo y loísmo son los usos INCORRECTOS de los pronombres la, le y lo (con excepción del leísmo permitido para persona masculina).
Por otra parte: el complemento predicativo concuerda en género y número con el OD no con el indirecto (véase la Gramática de la Lengua Española" de don Emilio Alarcos Llorach publicada por la RAE. §367).
Así, el complemento predicativo "loco" cambia al variar los pronombres:
La vuelven loca. Lo/le vuelven loco. Las vuelven locas etc.
Lo cual demuestra que necesariamente es un pronombre de complemento directo. ¿O es que alguien diría "le vuelven locas"?
Creo que esto pone fin al tema.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Ynez said:


> Pues entonces los gallegos diréis:
> 
> Los hombres la hacen perder la razón.".


 
Es evidente que confundes por completo las estructuras sintácticas. Aquí hay un CD de "hacer perder", que es "la razón". Por eso la persona es CI, y en tu frase el "la" es un laísmo.




> Y está claro que en general, en el mundo hispano, hay más gente que dice "le vuelven loca los..." (VER GOOGLE).


 
  Si utilizas Google para saber qué es lo correcto...


----------



## Ynez

Yo soy vuelta loca...


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Que no te suene la forma pasiva, que casi nunca usamos en castellano, no quiere decir que sea incorrecta.


----------



## Ynez

1.140 de "le vuelven loca las"
498 de "la vuelven loca las"


390 de "le vuelven loca las" site:es
3 de "la vuelven loca las" site:es


Eso teniendo en cuenta que entre "la vuelven loca las" hay algunas correctas porque no significan "le gustan mucho", como este ejemplo:

_La historia de Blanca es la de una humilde mujer que padece un severo cuadro de esquizofrenia y que escucha *voces que la vuelven loca*. Las...
_

La mayoría que veo de las de "la" simplemente están mal, eso sí.

Sigo insistiendo por los extranjeros que lean el hilo. Por lo que a mí respecta, los nativos podéis decir o pensar lo que os parezca.


----------



## flljob

Ynez said:


> 1.140 de "le vuelven loca las"
> 498 de "la vuelven loca las"
> 
> 
> 390 de "le vuelven loca las" site:es
> 3 de "la vuelven loca las" site:es
> 
> 
> Eso teniendo en cuenta que entre "la vuelven loca las" hay algunas correctas porque no significan "le gustan mucho", como este ejemplo:
> 
> _La historia de Blanca es la de una humilde mujer que padece un severo cuadro de esquizofrenia y que escucha *voces que la vuelven loca*. Las..._
> 
> 
> La mayoría que veo de las de "la" simplemente están mal, eso sí.
> 
> Sigo insistiendo por los extranjeros que lean el hilo. Por lo que a mí respecta, los nativos podéis decir o pensar lo que os parezca.


Si Google va a ser nuestro criterio de corrección estamos fritos.
Hay que tirar el Alarcos y el Gómez Torrego. Y también el Cervantes.

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Ynez, parece mentira que sigas insistiendo en buscar un fundamento sintáctico consultando Google. Y me parece increíble que puedas creer que "la vuelve(n) loca" tiene dos análisis sintácticos diferentes según que se use en sentido literal o figurado. El análisis* es uno solo*, y todos los que han intervenido y *saben* analizar sintácticamente han explicado claramente que es un verbo transitivo, que "loca" es un predicativo y que la persona es complemento directo. ¿Por qué insistes en llevar la contraria?


----------



## Ynez

Yo creo que en vuestros pueblos ni se dice esto, así que no sé ni para qué opináis. 

Sigo insistiendo para que quede claro cómo es.

Yo solo digo cómo decimos las cosas.



*Edición del moderador*: se ha retirado un ataque personal que atenta contra la segunda directriz de este sitio.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Ynez said:


> Yo creo que en vuestros pueblos ni se dice esto, así que no sé ni para qué opináis.
> 
> Sigo insistiendo para que quede claro cómo es.


 
¿A qué te refieres con que en nuestros pueblos ni se dice esto? Si te refieres a la famosa frase, por supuesto que se dice. Al igual, imagino, que en cualquier país o zona no leísta, o sea, en casi toda Hispanoamérica y buena parte de España.


----------



## Ynez

Sigo insistiendo para que los extranjeros sepan que cuando oímos a alguien decir

_La vuelven loca las motos_

pensamos que esa persona es un analfabeto, o una analfabeta, según corresponda 


Y para que sepan que lo correcto es:

_Le vuelven loca las motos._

cuando "volver loca" significa "gustar mucho".



Por supuesto "lo vuelven loco las motos" es simplemente inaudito...todos diríamos "le vuelven loco las motos".


----------



## flljob

Ynez said:


> Yo creo que en vuestros pueblos ni se dice esto, así que no sé ni para qué opináis.


 
Quien inició la discusión ya te dijo que el Instituto Cervantes, *español*, da como correcto el uso del pronombre directo. En mi pueblo venden unos helados de vainilla por los que todo el mundo se vuelve loco. Te lo juro: hablo como digo que hablo. Y aunque no me lo quieras creer, yo también soy heredero de fray Luis de Léon y de Cervantes.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Pinairun había opinado como tú. Borró su correo porque le pareció que su respuesta era incorrecta. Ojalá que te comunicaras con ella para que te convenciera de que estás en un error. Sería conveniente saber cómo razonó para concluir que debía usarse el pronombre directo.

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Por aquí todos diríamos:
_*
La vuelven loca las motos.*_

Y aclaro que por estos lados no existe el 'laísmo'.  Es más, casi nadie sabe lo que es.

Para un hombre:

_*Lo vuelven loco las motos.
*_
Tampoco existe el loísmo por estos lados.  Ni el leísmo.


----------



## Pinairun

Buenas noches a todos:
Lamento que la discusión haya llegado a este punto.
A ver si logro explicarme... ya que Filjob ha aludido a mi intervención anterior.

El post que borré lo había escrito basada en esto:
*Enloquecer*, en el DPD:
3. Cuando significa ‘*volver loco a alguien’*, en el sentido de ‘gustarle algo o alguien mucho’, es verbo de «afección psíquica»; por ello, dependiendo de distintos factores (leísmo) el complemento de persona puede interpretarse como directo o como indirecto: 
«Desde niño lo enloquecían las batallas y otras cosas por el estilo» (MDurán Toque [Col. 1981]); 
«A las madres [...] les enloquece la idea de ver a las hijas coronadas» (DAméricas [EE. UU.] 6.2.97).

Pero luego me di cuenta de que no era el verbo _enloquecer_, sino "_volver_ _loco_", lo que estábamos analizando y, aunque significa lo mismo, es diferente:
Así, tenemos entre manos las expresiones "volverse loco (reflexivo)" o "volver loco (a alguien)", que son atributivas.

En el primer caso, "Yo me vuelvo loca por los caramelos", resulta que yo (sujeto femenino) concuerda en género y número con el atributo "loca", y este puede ser sustituido por el adverbio así: _yo me vuelvo así por los caramelos._

En el segundo, "a mi me vuelven loca los caramelos", _los caramelos_ es el sujeto, el atributo sigue siendo el mismo "loca", pero ya no lo es del sujeto, sino del objeto directo que soy yo, que soy la que sufre la acción directa del verbo: _A mí me vuelven así los caramelos_. Y si soy objeto directo, me correspondería "la". Y hasta aquí vamos bien.

¡Pero! Y aquí está el pero: yo sigo teniendo la duda de si (dadas las características de la expresión "volverse loco" que, a mi entender, sí tiene sentido de afección psíquica) no sería posible interpretar el complemento unas veces como directo y otras como indirecto. 

La vuelven loca (enloquecen) los caramelos
A mi hermana le vuelven loca (enloquecen) los caramelos.

¿O les parece una idea descabellada o agramatical?

Un saludo


----------



## ManPaisa

> ¿O les parece una idea descabellada o agramatical?



No lo sé.  ¿Puede un CI tener atributo?


----------



## flljob

Me parece agramatical, tal vez porque volver loco a alguien literalmente tiene que ver con la psique. No es como encantar o fascinar. Incluso con el verbo enloquecer yo nunca diría _le enloquecen los _helados. Diría lo o la enloquecen los helados. 

Muy pertinente la pregunta de Manpaisa. 

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

ManPaisa said:


> No lo sé. ¿Puede un CI tener atributo?


 
Interesante pregunta. Según la definición del DRAE de "complemento predicativo", podría ser:

*El que se predica de algún elemento nominal a través de un verbo no copulativo. Llegó cansado. Lo nombraron alcalde. Considero inapropiado que obres así.*

Pero lo cierto es que en los ejemplos (y en todos los que se incluyen en la _Gramática_) sólo incluyen predicativos del sujeto o del CD. Tal vez nuestro amigo Xiao, experto en latín, podría tener una respuesta precisa.


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> No lo sé. ¿Puede un CI tener atributo?


 
Está bien, ciñámonos a la expresión "volver loco" y olvidemos enloquecer..

Loco/loca  es atributo de objeto directo.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sólo hay predicativos del sujeto y del objeto directo, los demás complementos, incluyendo el indirecto, como mucho pueden llevar aposiciones, pero nunca predicativos.


----------



## ManPaisa

Eso es lo que yo pensaba, Xiao.
Por lo tanto, el pronombre es CD y debe flexionarse en género y número _*(lo/la/los/las)*_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Por si no quedase claro, los predicativos se conectan a su referente mediante el verbo y el verbo sólo atiende a la relación con el sujeto (y también con el objeto si es transitivo activo), de ahí que sólo sujetos  y objetos directos puedan llevar predicativos. También la otra predicación, el atributo se conecta al sujeto mediante el verbo copulativo. Es un caso especial de conexión de un adjetivo (o sustantivo en función adjetiva) a su núcleo o referente mediante el verbo y no directamente. Todo esto pertenece a lo adjetival de la lengua donde confluyen medios morfológicos, sintácticos y suprasegmentales.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

ManPaisa said:


> Eso es lo que yo pensaba, Xiao.
> Por lo tanto, el pronombre es CD y debe flexionarse en género y número _*(lo/la/los/las)*_


 
Exacto.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

XiaoRoel said:


> Por si no quedase claro, los predicativos se conectan a su referente mediante el verbo y el verbo sólo atiende a la relación con el sujeto (y también con el objeto si es transitivo activo), de ahí que sólo sujetos y objetos directos puedan llevar predicativos. También la otra predicación, el atributo se conecta al sujeto mediante el verbo copulativo. Es un caso especial de conexión de un adjetivo (o sustantivo en función adjetiva) a su núcleo o referente mediante el verbo y no directamente. Todo esto pertenece a lo adjetival de la lengua donde confluyen medios morfológicos, sintácticos y suprasegmentales.


 
Gracias, Xiao. Es lo que yo intuía, pero quería tu confirmación.


----------



## flljob

Yo pido perdón por la posible confusión que hayan generado mis comentarios, jamás fue de mala fe.

Saludos


----------



## zalacain56

Los que en este hilo han apoyado el uso de la estadística para argumentar si una frase es correcta o no, ¿Por qué no hacen la estadística de este hilo?
Le vuelven loca: 1 persona
La vuelven loca: todos los demás entre los cuales me incluyo. 
¡Toma ya!
Todo esto teniendo en cuenta que google localiza resultados al azar (lo mismo cuenta un escrito de un lingüista que la conversación de un chat de bajo nivel); mientras que en este foro, se supone que los participantes tenemos un cierto nivel de familiarización con la lengua y nuestras respuestas no son por lo tanto al azar.


----------

